# Webspace - Vertragsanpassung



## Sturmrider (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

darf ein WebSpace-Anbieter sein Angebot mit zuvor genau definierten Leistungen auf seiner Webseite einfach ändern, ohne dass ich diesen zustimme? Bei einem "Vertragsschluss" (klick, Daten angeben und eMail-Bestätigung) habe ich leider keine genaue Auflistung des Vertragsinhalts erhalten. Ich habe lediglich eine eMail mit meinen persönlichen Daten zur Kontrolle bekommen, sowie Zugangsdaten und eine Rechnung.
Seit kurzem wurde die Anzahl meiner Subdomains, eMail-Accounts etc. von unendlich auf wenige herabgesetzt, auch Backups kann ich nun nur noch zu Lasten meines WebSpace-Volumens erstellen (zuvor konnte ich meinen gesamten WebSpace für 10Tage sichern - ohne, dass er mir berechnet wurde. Dies stand damals auch so auf der Homepage zu dem Tarif, welchen ich gewählt habe.)

Meine Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen (z.B. Gesetz) wie ein gültiger Vertrag beim Mieten eines WebSpace aussehen sollte?

Hintergrund: Die Leistungen meines Anbieters haben sich in den letzten Monaten in vielerlei Hinsicht stark verschlechtert und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es nun deutlich bessere Angebote am Markt gibt.
Leider habe ich eine Kündigungsfrist von 3 Monaten vor Vertragsjahresende. Diese ist nun überschritten und ich sehe mich gezwungen den Anbieter weiterhin zu nutzen (was ich nach fast 6Jahren Zufriedenheit auch täte, jedoch haben mich die letzten Monate dort einige Dinge geärgert - insb. die nun stark eingeschränkten Leistungen, welche ich von früher gewohnt war; sowie monatelanges Warten um von PHP 5.3.x auf eine aktuellere Version zu kommen).

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?
_(Ich bitte um keine Rechtsberatung, sondern lediglich um Tipps. Vielleicht hat jemand bereits ähnliches erlebt und kann mir auch so weiterhelfen.  )_


----------



## sheel (18. Mai 2015)

Hi

es würde evt. helfen, den Hoster zu kennen

Aber das ich bei der Erstbestellung nicht einmal sehe, was ich bestellt habe, würde mich schon stutzig machen...


----------

